# Into the 20th century!



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

The wallpaper was original to the house, on raw rock!
More here, go to the end. Jury still out on the kitchen!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Screw the work let me see more pics of the pool j/k
Looks like a fun job. You guys handling the removal and wall prep for paint?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

My "boys" did it all, second wallpaper job in a row! The next NC is going to look real good to them! Some of the paper stayed.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

so.. you went from pink to white  I like the pink better. White is too blah..


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I disagree that pink was bold. I am not a fan of white on white but it is a rental property. A light tan would of hid scuff marks better than the white though.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

rental? huh. Yeah white is blah.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It actually is SW Divine White, a creamy beige. The owner said she couldn't rent, everyone complained about color! It was pretty overwhelming with the red tub, pink sink and toilet and cabinet accents in red.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

wow yeah I bet it could be.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Good looking job! Anyone sneak into the pool? :whistling2:

Just one comment, I thought _my _radio was covered in paint....:jester:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It was about 100 degrees outside when they were doing it, it is in a town 50 miles west and a big elevation change from home, they were dying! The pool being totally enclosed in the "solarium" meant when you opened the door it was like a blast furnace that smelled like chlorine!


----------

